# '86 300zx headlights not working



## lightsareon (May 25, 2012)

I have recently started to fix up my mom's '86 300zx. Everything works fine except for the low beams. They just simply wont turn on. I have checked the fuses and both of the headlights have been changed recently. Also, the gas gauge randomly turns on and off (it has the digital dash). I am certain this is a wiring problem, so if anyone could provide some insight as to how to fix this or post links to information about repairing this wiring, it would be much appreciated.

Edit:
The high beams, turn signals, break lights, and all other lights work. The high beams sometimes work when I push the headlight control stick out, and always work when I pull it in (like to flash the brights).


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

replace the headlight switch.

This will NOT help your fuel gauge issue.


----------



## herbsonmyzx (Sep 27, 2012)

okay i know this is and old post but im sure many people run into these problems and i have an answer.

i have a 86 300zx also and ran into the exact same problem i turn on the light and they didnt work so i check the headlight and the connectors. the headlights where good but there was no power in the harness connector. so i checked the fuses and it was fine.then i figured the switch was bad, removed it (take off steering wheel) then carefully removed the plastic cover and sanded the terminals inside with really fine sandpaper( i read that online). thankfully there where no burnt components so all i had to do was sand it put it back and the lights worked.

now for the gas gauge ran into the same problem. the gauge would work sometimes then all of the sudden nothing on the dash worked. so i looked for the power unit which is under the panel near your right knee (sitting on the drivers seat) when i got to it (its a square metal box) i moved the harness and connectors around and the dash came on and so did bitchin betty lol so i disconnected it and took the seven screws off (careful cause i striped the last screw so i had to drill it out lol) there are some points you have to solder a little and the harness is tricky. i havent finish this because im finding a way to remove the connector from the box and make my own connector from radio shack and cut the harness and make a new connector also. another way you can fix it is if you pull the pins out the connector and solder then to the connector on the box. tomorrow im gonna find a way to do it, then film it, and post the whole process for both the dash and the headlight switch on youtube.


----------



## Keaks300zx (Jan 3, 2013)

Haved you done the video yet, if yes.. What's the link to the video on YouTube.. My highlights won't work neighter..


----------



## herbsonmyzx (Sep 27, 2012)

yea i made two vids on removin n fixing the light switch but i havent fixed the dgt dash box connectors because ive been:fluffy: doin other thing n i had no time til now to work on d z which means i havent touched the z since sept. n now its jan. :balls: lol but i got a new radiator, fixed the light switch and im goin to rig an electric fan(took a 94 ford taurus fan) on d radiator (will make vids) and still have to fix the dgt dash. but here is d video on repairing the light switch and what the dgt dash power unit looks like: z31 headlight switch removal - YouTube and z31 switch repair - YouTube hopes this help u bro


----------

